# Eastman Kodak amber...



## jughed (Jun 23, 2008)

i know nothing about kodak chemical bottles, but liked this one and bought it for $2. It measures 7" x 2 1/2"
 Any info about the bottle is much appreciated....are they common? approx. age and value?


----------



## jughed (Jun 23, 2008)

another pic...


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 23, 2008)

late 1800s to 1920 and you'll see them from few inches to 11 inches tall, rarity......their around but still very cool. nice find.


----------



## jughed (Jun 23, 2008)

older than i thought it would be...pleasant surprise, thanks for the info.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 24, 2008)

*Nice bottle, nice deal! [] "Smile"*


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 27, 2008)

an 11 '' one sold for 300+ on ebay a few months back. we have a 12'' one.


----------



## jughed (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the info everyone[]


----------

